# Windows 98 error message!!!!



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Explorer: This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. If this problem persists, contact the program vendor. I can't get past this error to the desktop. So I said hell with it I will do a recovery with the disks they sent 8 years ago or so. That didnt even work. I followed the instructions and I cant reformat using those disks. Kept saying missing file and stuff. How do u reformat without being able to get past that error message on the desktop? 
This computer is an Inteva , Pentium II, 300 mhz, 192 meg of ram. The OS is Windows 98.
I would love to just take this piece of crap and smash it to pieces. Any suggestions? lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you able to get into safe mode?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If this is the same computer that you had the illegal version of XP on....I must ask, did this copy of 98 come with this computer? And if not, it's not an OEM copy that belongs to a different computer?


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

No this is totally a different computer. The computer was an old one I got 8 years ago or so that was installed with Windows 98. And I tried safe mode and that error comes up right after I log in. Can't get past that error to the desktop.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Was the system working not long ago? Are you able to boot to a command prompt and type scanreg/restore then hit enter and see if you haved a good restore date?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Considering that computer is 8 years old and most likely has had hardware changes done to it, it doesn't surprise me at all that the recovery/restore CD doesn't work.

Do you have a full version Windows 98 CD and a fully-bootable startup floppy disk?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah I am sorry for posting the same problem 3 times. The first 2 nobody replied to either of them. So after 2 days I shortened the length of it hoping someone would answer. My bad on the other 2 post's. Also I never made a bootable disk with the Windows 98. You would have thought it would come with one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And the other questions?


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I got back on Windows thanks to your scanreg/restore tip. Now I would like to know how to run this computer the best way I can. Any tips on what I should install to make this run the best I can would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking of installing Zone Alarm on it with the AVG free that is already on it. The computer is a 300mhz,Pent II, 196meg of ram, Windows 98.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great. Glad that worked.

Can you post a Hijack This log and perhaps we can scale things down there.


I run AVG on a 98 system, Zone Alarm has always caused me grief, although others rave about it. I have a router with a firewall.......and I try to surf safely


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm assuming you're familiar with the Hijack This. If not, download from here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

Make a folder for it, do not accept the default download location, scan your computer and post a log.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am thinking I should reformat and reinstall Windows 98. I know for a fact that this has never been done. Although I am skeptical about doing this because I can forsee something screwing it up. LOL. What do you think?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think if you have it working right now, post a hijack this log, we'll go from there. Then we can do some temp files cleanup, a defrag, etc.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is the Hijack logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:30:55 PM, on 5/31/06
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEWTECH INFOSYSTEMS\NTI CD-MAKER\FILECD\FILECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {CF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SYSTEM OPTIMIZER\IEHELPER.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsecomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [soao] C:\Kai's Photo Soap\soao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealJukeboxSystray] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\tsystray.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePoker\EmpirePoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePoker\EmpirePoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {4248083C-9656-11D2-8B7F-00105A17847A} - http://downloads.mplayer.com/MplayerAutoInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {0FC817C2-3B45-11D4-8340-0050DA825907} - http://www.deltaclick.com/paltalk.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.jetsetpoker.com/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {AC2881FD-5760-46DB-83AE-20A5C6432A7E} (SwapIt Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v61/swapit/swapit.cab
O16 - DPF: {9D8D7672-93FF-417E-9024-C16AD141C50C} (Haunted Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v49/haunted/haunted.cab
O16 - DPF: {94299420-321F-4FF9-A247-62A23EBB640B} (WordMojo Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v45/wordmojo/wordmojo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {6C6FE41A-0DA6-42A1-9AD8-792026B2B2A7} (FreeCell Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v40/freecell/freecell.cab
O16 - DPF: {C93C1C34-CEA9-49B1-9046-040F59E0E0D8} (Paint Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v42/paint/paint.cab
O16 - DPF: {BA94245D-2AA0-4953-9D9F-B0EE4CC02C43} (Tile City Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v41/tilecity/tilecity.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F6DBC29-7A0C-4AC0-A42D-10EC70678526} (Word Cubes Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/wordcube/wordcube.cab
O16 - DPF: {58FC4C77-71C2-4972-A8CD-78691AD85158} (BJA Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v49/bjattack/bjattack.cab
O16 - DPF: {62969CF2-0F7A-433B-A221-FD8818C06C2F} (Blockwerx Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v47/blockwerx/blockwerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B06CE1BC-5D9D-4676-BD28-1752DBF394E0} (Hangman Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v40/hangman/hangman.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {809A6301-7B40-4436-A02C-87B8D3D7D9E3} (ZPA_DMNO Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_dmno.cab42341.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

First and foremost, you have two virus programs running...a big no no.

Secondly, one is McAfee a well known resource hog. I'd dump one or the other, and my choice to dump would be McAfee.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know why that show's up but I uninstalled McAfee Guard Dog along time ago before I installed AVG.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think Guard Dog is the same.....

Can you go to add/remove programs and see if McAfee Virus Scan is there?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like *McAfee VirusScan* to me. Get rid of all traces of it and just keep Grisoft AVG.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You also have programs running in the background that don't need to be:

*LoadPowerProfile* (both entries with this name)
*SchedulingAgent
LoadQM
TkBellExe
KB891711*

Go into the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab and uncheck them, apply the change, then reboot.

After rebooting, go into the *C:\WINDOWS\Applog* folder and delete all files from inside the *Applog* folder.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I don't know what to tell you but the only antivirus software that was on this computer was McAfee Guard Dog ver.2.0. It is not in the Add/Remove list. I don't see any traces of it in program folders or anything. I have been searching. I know I uninstalled it awhile ago. Also I don't see the C:\WINDOWS\Applog folder. I used the Find and it didn't come up with that folder.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try doing a file search for McAfee..........just for fun 

If you don't find anything, you can fix those entries in the Hijack This log by checking them.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok. I got rid of those entries in Hijack log to do with McAfee. What next? Again I appreciate all your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you fix the stuff mentioned in post #18?

If so, post another log.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to enable hidden files and folders for the *Applog* folder to appear. The instructions for doing it are in a thread that I just posted in the "Tech Tips" section.

Make sure to delete the files inside the Applog folder and not the Applog folder itself.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do a "find" on *McAfee* and on *VirusScan* so you can get rid of as many files and folders for it as you can.

If a file appears and you're not sure it's for McAfee VirusScan, right-click it and then click Properties. The information there should tell you if it is or not.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep I did what you told me to do in post #18. There was nothing in the Applog folder it was blank. Here is another log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:01:43 PM, on 5/31/06
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {CF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SYSTEM OPTIMIZER\IEHELPER.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [soao] C:\Kai's Photo Soap\soao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealJukeboxSystray] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\tsystray.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePoker\EmpirePoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePoker\EmpirePoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {4248083C-9656-11D2-8B7F-00105A17847A} - http://downloads.mplayer.com/MplayerAutoInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {0FC817C2-3B45-11D4-8340-0050DA825907} - http://www.deltaclick.com/paltalk.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.jetsetpoker.com/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {AC2881FD-5760-46DB-83AE-20A5C6432A7E} (SwapIt Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v61/swapit/swapit.cab
O16 - DPF: {9D8D7672-93FF-417E-9024-C16AD141C50C} (Haunted Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v49/haunted/haunted.cab
O16 - DPF: {94299420-321F-4FF9-A247-62A23EBB640B} (WordMojo Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v45/wordmojo/wordmojo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {6C6FE41A-0DA6-42A1-9AD8-792026B2B2A7} (FreeCell Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v40/freecell/freecell.cab
O16 - DPF: {C93C1C34-CEA9-49B1-9046-040F59E0E0D8} (Paint Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v42/paint/paint.cab
O16 - DPF: {BA94245D-2AA0-4953-9D9F-B0EE4CC02C43} (Tile City Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v41/tilecity/tilecity.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F6DBC29-7A0C-4AC0-A42D-10EC70678526} (Word Cubes Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/wordcube/wordcube.cab
O16 - DPF: {58FC4C77-71C2-4972-A8CD-78691AD85158} (BJA Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v49/bjattack/bjattack.cab
O16 - DPF: {62969CF2-0F7A-433B-A221-FD8818C06C2F} (Blockwerx Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v47/blockwerx/blockwerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B06CE1BC-5D9D-4676-BD28-1752DBF394E0} (Hangman Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v40/hangman/hangman.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {809A6301-7B40-4436-A02C-87B8D3D7D9E3} (ZPA_DMNO Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_dmno.cab42341.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If the *Applog* folder is devoid of any files, either myself or someone else had you delete the files from it during one of your many previous threads.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can uncheck this startup entry in the MSCONFIG "Startup' tab:

*soao* soao.exe

(*Kai's Photo Soap* must be 10 years old. I didn't think anyone used it anymore)

You can also uncheck this startup entry:

*RealJukeboxSystray* tsystray.exe

(RealJukebox is a part of a real old version of *RealPlayer*)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope noone ever had me delete anything from that Applog folder because it was a hidden folder and I would have remembered doing it. Is it unusual for that folder to be empty? I don't use Kai's Soap. I never used it. It was preloaded on the computer with a bunch of other useless programs if u ask me lol.

Also there is this one thing ticking me off. Everytime I click on the Control Panel folder this error message pops up saying:ODBC Installer : ODBC can't load the resource\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\. It then proceeds to the Control Panel. It does this everytime. Please tell me how to make that stop. LOL


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You should browse through the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel and uninstall whatever programs you don't need or use. After you do that, go inside the C:\Program Files folder and delete any leftover folders for programs that you uninstalled.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;299923&Product=w98

You might look at the control panel troubleshooting tips there.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am just wondering if I need the Connection Manager program? It appears to be an MSN dial up program. My brother uses cable? I am ready for the next step. I am guessing it's time for a disk defrag?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd uninstall anything in add/remove programs that you don't use. And a defrag wouldn't hurt.

Delete temp files, internet history as well.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I did a Disk Defrag and go rid of uncessesary folders and such. Sighs. Another problem I just noticed and I have no clue how it happened but now there is absolutely nothing in the Add/Remove programs list. It is totally blank. There was a bunch a min ago even the Windows updates. Why is it blank now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Reboot?


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Already tried rebooting. Didn't matter. I don't know what the heck happened. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought. Damn Windows 98 LOL. I see that Windows will be doing away with Windows Updates for Windows 98 in July so I am not sure why I am bothering with this computer lol.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-60075.html


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I tried what it said in that link but I could not find the Uninstall folder.

Start the Registry Editor (REGEDIT.EXE) and navigate to this key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Very strange


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the control panel, do you have TweakUI installed?


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Funny you should ask that. I tried to install TweakUI off the Windows 98 cd but it wouldnt let me do it. I really dont want to have to do a system restore again and go back and do thing's over again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you look in the control panel, just to be sure. The reason I asked is because TweakUI can hide programs from the uninstall option.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope I have never had TweakUI in there. I am wondering if when I installed the MDAC program to get rid of the ODBC error message before the Control Panel comes up if that had anything to do with the Add/Remove programs disappearing. Weird stuff. Well I guess your gonna tell me to do a system restore now huh? lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You don't have working restore disks though, correct?


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Why would I need those? scanreg/restore is how I restored it after the screw up the other day.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But, this just didn't happen, right?

You just noticed it after the last scanreg/restore? There are basically only 5 days to choose from, and if you've restarted the computer the last couple of days, they overwrite the older ones. 

I mean, you can give it a shot...but........


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Is there anything else I could try to do to get the Add/Remove program list back before I try the scanreg/restore? I mean at this point I am seriously thinking about trying to do a clean install of Windows 98. What do you think?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm all for a clean install of windows.

If you didn't have add/remove there right after you did the last scanreg/restore, I doubt that trying another one will fix that problem at this point.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am just wondering if I do a clean install and then go to Windows Update will I be able to get all the updates for Windows 98 dating back to 8 years ago when I first got this computer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok. I have searched the net for the best ways to do a clean install. I am just wondering what your opinion is on the best way to do it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have drivers for soundcard, modem, etc.?

The Windows 98 cd should be bootable, so if your bios is set to boot to cdrom first, that should start the installation.

I like this site for the walk through:
http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.php


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I did a scanreg/restore back to 2 days ago and now the programs show up in the Add/Program list. LOL. I went to the registry and the Uninstall folder is back. It shows a long list, some of which I uninstalled long ago. Do I just right click on the folder and delete those that are already gone or do I do this another way? After this I think I am just gonna give the computer back to my brother and hook it back up to the net. AVG free is on the computer. Should I run a firewall with it or not? All info on how to keep this computer running smoothly would be greatly appreciated. I read on the Microsoft site that Windows 98 will no longer have support after July something so that means no more critical updates. This suxxxxx. lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, then you must have done something between earlier and the last restore point....hmmm, wonder what that could have been? 

Leave the registry alone. The entries don't hurt anything even though the programs are gone. You could do more damage there than good if you zap the wrong thing.

ZoneAlarm is a free firewall, I don't run it, I'm behind a router firewall and for me and my surfing habits, I find that is enough 

Windows 98 is on the way out, for sure......you can keep it running smoothly by surfing safely, no questionable websites  wink wink, and keeping the virus program up to date, don't download a lot of unnecessary crap, etc.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah. The computer I am on now I run AVG free with ZoneAlarm free and SpySweeper and knock on wood I have had no problems in along time. I also have a router so there is more added protection. The thing is my brother's girlfriend is the one that uses that computer and I don't really think she has much of a clue how to do stuff on there without screwing it up. LOL. I noticed she had a bunch of diff poker sites downloaded on there. I told her I would only download one poker program at a time and uninstall and reinstall if she wanted to play on one or more sites. That computer only has 192 meg of ram. If she had 5 poker downloads on it at one time which I believe she did then she is asking for problems in my opinion. I told them to just buy a cheap DELL. lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, then, I think this is as good as it gets, to quote one of my favorite movies


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I made my brother's girlfriend a desktop. However it wont let me do a quick launch. I've looked on the net and have tried a few things but no luck. The desktop I was working on let me do a quick launch. Dragging stuff to the taskbar. Now why when I made another user this function goes away? I dont ever remember that happening way back when there were 3 people on it.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess noone wants to answer that last question huh? lol I was thinking about using Window Washer on that computer. Will that potentially cause problems to that computer because it is 8 years old or not?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I missed the last question yesterday......Maybe the taskbar is locked?

I have a friend that uses Window Washer and swears by it....all that does is remove the tracks, other than that, I don't think it has any real value....in my humble opinion


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well as far as I have always known you can't lock the taskbar in Windows 98 SE. Maybe I am wrong but unlike Windows XP when you right click on the taskbar there is no option to lock the taskbar.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't have a 98 system up right now to test, so just threw that out. TweakUI would probably allow you to do that


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have heard TweakUI could cause more problems than good. What do you think? Should I install that?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I like it myself......have never heard of problems, unless someone does something with it and you don't remember to ask if it's installed


----------

